# MAGURA Testbike Rahmen XC 2009 - gebraucht



## Crosso (14. Januar 2010)

MAGURA Testbike Rahmen XC 2009

gebraucht, aber super Zustand.

Hier der Link

Ich hab noch andere Auktionen laufen also schaut euch um.

Gruß Crosso


----------

